# Pigment Change - Lower Eyelid



## jbold (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone -

I posted this in the puppy forum but am probably better off asking this here 

We have a 17 week of golden puppy that, for some reason, has a small spot on her lower eyelid that is now pink instead of black. There is only one spot and on one eye. I thought she had something in her eye at first and then realized it was a pigment change. Her eye is not irritated and it doesn't look infected. We are not sure if it is an infection or if it will go away? We are planning to take her to the vet but wanted some advice from anyone who may have experienced something like this? I looked through other posts about noses changing pigment color but saw nothing on eyelids...


Thanks for your help!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If her eye is not infected...and she doesnt have runny/itchy eyes (it doesnt sound that way from your post)...I would guess that it is a loss of pigment...nothing to be concerned about unless you were planning to show her...

Lexi has one small dot along one of her eye rims that is a light pink...vet said it was her beauty mark....


----------

